# Check out this Yahoo article



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

Lance being an A-hole. He would win the yellow jersey of A-holes.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-t...-happens-pose-next-tour-france-190124213.html


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Do we know when that pic was taken? Before or after being stripped of his titles? The story doesn't make it clear. That would have an impact upon how much of an a**hole he was allegedly being.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

aptivaboy said:


> Do we know when that pic was taken? Before or after being stripped of his titles? The story doesn't make it clear. That would have an impact upon how much of an a**hole he was allegedly being.


Lance twittered the comment (and attached the photo) yesterday - when the photo was actually taken therefore seems irrelevant to the a-hole debate.

https://twitter.com/lancearmstrong


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah, I see, thanks. Then I'll concur with the A--hole moniker. Yep, he is one!


----------



## beefa69 (Aug 9, 2012)

I saw a different version of the pic... same outcome, still an A-hole who struggling to accept the results of his actions.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Classic!


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

beefa69 said:


> I saw a different version of the pic... same outcome, still an A-hole who struggling to accept the results of his actions.


Good one.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

He looks very alone, isolated.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Armstrong wins the yellow jersey in le tour de trolling.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

The comments on that yahoo page are sad. This is what the general population (i.e. people who don't follow cycling closely...) think about lance. They still think he is innocent. Meanwhile, the entire cycling community has moved on and accepted Lance's guilt.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Then "entire cycling community?" I consider myself a cyclist, and I have not accepted LA's "guilt," real or not. I happen to agree with most of the posts on that article, the US Association of DA's logic is flawed. 

And yes I do realize that by posting this I will be jumped on and called a "fanboy" and what not.


----------



## beefa69 (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe you should join Lance on that couch.. the one he is currently sharing in the pic with all his other friends that believe in his innocence ? 

Do you also believe the "overwhelming" body of evidence is flawed, or just the USADA logic?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I see only 6 jerseys... I think he's admitting guilt to at least one of those wins. : )


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

jlandry said:


> I see only 6 jerseys... I think he's admitting guilt to at least one of those wins. : )


Count much?  Look again, there's seven.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Srode said:


> Count much?  Look again, there's seven.


Joke fail. I had the page minimized.:blush2::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That 7th jersey way over on the right must feel left out.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

How do we know that pic is not 3 years old? Assuming the picture was taken just a couple of days ago paints a different picture. Just sayin'

He can't be happy/relaxed at the moment either way. Just a facade imo.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> How do we know that pic is not 3 years old? .


Note, no Livestrong band. They announced earlier today he has left the board. Too toxic. He did not take it well


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

bylerj1 said:


> the US Association of DA's logic is flawed.


Who is the "US Association of DA's"?

Maybe you read the wrong report. USADA's is far from flawed

Cycling Investigation - USADA


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Note also the "bloodbag" hanging from his first jersey - what a douch!

Edit: Just saw the origional without the bag:

He's still a media hog - the reaction to pictures like that is predictable - for or against, we still are talking about him instead of moving on. That, I think, is the real tragedy.


----------



## beefa69 (Aug 9, 2012)

rydbyk said:


> How do we know that pic is not 3 years old? Assuming the picture was taken just a couple of days ago paints a different picture. Just sayin'
> 
> He can't be happy/relaxed at the moment either way. Just a facade imo.


Doesnt really matter when the pic was taken, the fact he posted it now is what makes him look like a tool.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

He's the only tool with seven yellow jerseys. The other guys, that only amounted to five, are nice guys, not tools, right ?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

bylerj1 said:


> Then "entire cycling community?" I consider myself a cyclist, and I have not accepted LA's "guilt," real or not. I happen to agree with most of the posts on that article, the US Association of DA's logic is flawed.
> 
> And yes I do realize that by posting this I will be jumped on and called a "fanboy" and what not.


Nice try.


----------



## beefa69 (Aug 9, 2012)

superg said:


> He's the only tool with seven yellow jerseys. The other guys, that only amounted to five, are nice guys, not tools, right ?


lol nope.. unless they carry on like Lance continues to do. The only person who Lance will listen to, the only one who can and will truly judge Lance is the man in the mirror.


----------



## stop619 (Aug 14, 2012)

nhluhr said:


> The comments on that yahoo page are sad. This is what the general population (i.e. people who don't follow cycling closely...) think about lance. They still think he is innocent. Meanwhile, the entire cycling community has moved on and accepted Lance's guilt.


I bought a magazine that had LA on the cover this past weekend and the worker at the counter made the comment, "Poor Lance". It actually caught me of guard. The only response I had was, "Poor cycling". /shrug.


----------



## rotten1 (Sep 26, 2007)

What is he guilty of now? Being the best doper in a race full of dopers?


----------

